# I dont think these are staph infections



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I saw this on Lincoln. Ive been able to get a good shot where as before I havent been. They start as pea like lumps of different sizes under his skin then sometimes they go away, sometimes they turn into this










Yes, thats a hole in his skin. He has a couple. Im going to bring him into the vet with me when I bring Ruby in today to see what he thinks since hes never seen it like this before. With Rubys issues and Lincolns on going meds im afraid seeing a specialist for this issue is out of the question as is anything expensive. I just want opinions on what it could be so I can look into it and see which way I want to do. I really dont think this is allergy related. The skin is also flake central and coming off in thick flakes around the area (not in the pic as the pic was taken after I bathed the area in Hexadine Shampoo. Also, it smells like a horse barn, thats about as accurate as I can get it. 

Ideas please? I have already done a skin scrape, it showed staph. (the skin scrape was done on a previous infection but all are like this one). Not sure if the staph he was seeing was normal skin bacteria or an overload of it. Have tried Orbax and Cephalexin as antibiotics. Longest course was 7 weeks on Cephalexin. Ive tried a million shampoos, creams etc. Some work for a while, some dont work at all. Antibiotics get rid of it but it comes right back so im not sure what to think anymore.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

It doesn't just rain it pours!

I hope Link and Ruby get better really soon!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't have advice or experience to offer... but I hope your vet can give you some answers. It may just be that he's going to get these for his whole life and require after care rather than preventive care... Hope not... but keep us posted. Poor guy.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

OutWest said:


> I don't have advice or experience to offer... but I hope your vet can give you some answers. It may just be that he's going to get these for his whole life and require after care rather than preventive care... Hope not... but keep us posted. Poor guy.


Yeah, the vet and I discussed our options and I think if it comes down to it I will just put him on a low dose of antibiotics long term.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I would consult with my vet especially if the current round is presenting the same as the previous infections which were confirmed as a staff infection.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> I would consult with my vet especially if the current round is presenting the same as the previous infections which were confirmed as a staff infection.


I did, the skin scrape we did showed *staph* yes, but we are not sure if its from the normal staph found on the skin of an over population of it. Its pretty much all healed up now. When I brought Ruby in for her recheck the vet looked at it and said to just leave it for now


----------



## Oscar's Mom (Aug 20, 2011)

You mentioned trying several different creams, but has the vet given you any prescription strength cortisone creams to try? We have this cream called Triamcinolone (leftover prescrip for me!) and I've used it for many skin issues on Oscar. It seems to really help with inflamation and itching, and speeds up healing. Might be worth a shot if antibiotics aren't getting rid of it. I hope you can find something that works!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Oscar's Mom said:


> You mentioned trying several different creams, but has the vet given you any prescription strength cortisone creams to try? We have this cream called Triamcinolone (leftover prescrip for me!) and I've used it for many skin issues on Oscar. It seems to really help with inflamation and itching, and speeds up healing. Might be worth a shot if antibiotics aren't getting rid of it. I hope you can find something that works!


Ive tried prescription strength cortisone already. He seems to be healing up now I was using vetrecyn twice a day. Now the spots he had the sores are all healed over and flaky with dandruff.


----------

